# Custom Gheenoe Econ Rally



## tom_in_orl

IBGG was just asking if we were going to do something in central Fl. Sounds like a blast. Now lets talk details.

I would be very interested in something that was family friendly.


----------



## orlgheenoer

It will definetly be family friendly, the Econ is a great place to fish.

Panfish are normally the target instead of bass though.

We dont need to make it a huge deal just keep it simple.

Post your ideas on the CG board.


----------



## tojo

Im interested. So, is this a camp out or what???


----------



## Guest

Tanner,

Where u normally launch your boat at? At hwy 46? 

Can u tell me where how to get from hwy 46 boat ramp to econ. River? Or else

I never been there but would love to go.

Won't be back in florida until feb 4th.


----------



## Tom_C

This is a one day event , sorry to say there is no camping :'(


----------



## orlgheenoer

The ramp is north of the bridge, Head south about 1/2 mile and there will be what looks like a dead end Cove. Hit the dead end cove at WOT and have a blast, just run untill its not fun then drop minnows and catch specks.

e z p z


----------



## phishphood

Sounds like a good time. Haven't been specks fishing in a long while. Where do we launch and lunch?


----------



## tom_in_orl

Highway 46 on the St. Johns @ the Jolly Gator. BTW, the Jolly Gator has really good chicken fingers. Who would have thought?????


----------



## Tom_C

> Highway 46 on the St. Johns @ the Jolly Gator. BTW, the Jolly Gator has really good chicken fingers. Who would have thought?????


*And great*







*Legs*


----------



## phishphood

Yeah, they even have a website. I'm in if not working.


----------



## Tom_C

Some GPS #s these are not exact, but close. To get to the entrace of the econ you must navagate the channel through some grass marsh. Starting at about 28 41'54.58N 81 01'58.21W


----------



## phishphood

Having never been there, I'm looking to ride in somebody's prop wash. Should we wxpect to see lots of gators? Me and my wife has a near-gator experience in our canoe this past weekend that's got her a bit freaked out. Thanks


----------



## Tom_C

You may see one or two, this is Florida. :


----------



## orlgheenoer

gators=teh awsome animals, just keep your distance and get out of their way without panicking.


----------



## phishphood

Thanks, I'll try to explain that to her over the shreiking. Should be fun. I'll distract them by throwing some of those famous chicken fingers at them. Count me in.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Gators in Florida....where? I never seen no gator before. Usually gators wont mess with you as long as you arent trying to steal their eggs. Its not mating season is it? I seen one in the haul over canal near the bridge one day. He was about 10 foot from my boat and almost as long as my custom classic gheenoe. I didnt realize they lived in the saltwater like that. My wife gets a littel freaked out about that as well. I want to get a license to hunt them. You can probably get 4-500 dollars for a nice 10-12 foot gator head. Eat the meat in the tail and sell the hide for alot. Whats up with the gheenoe rally? Do yall meet at the boat ramp or how does it work? I would love to go. I will try to make it.


----------



## orlgheenoer

Will meet for lunch at the jolly gator at 12 probably, But if you go down the econ you will see us.


----------



## Guest

> Gators in Florida....where?  ...


Gainesville. : :

Rest of the things you see on the banks are lizards.


----------



## buck

There are prehistoric fish on the Econ, just ask Jeff and Tom C. they are witnesses.


----------



## Guest

> There are prehistoric fish on the Econ, just ask Jeff and Tom C. they are witnesses.


Hey buck,

I think you got it a little confused.  Tom C is prehistoric, don't know about Jeff. :-/ And as far a "witnesses", we all know fishermen are liers.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> as far a "witnesses", we all know fishermen are liers.


lmao


----------



## Tom_C

> There are prehistoric fish on the Econ, just ask Jeff and Tom C. they are witnesses.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buck,
> 
> I think you got it a little confused.  Tom C is prehistoric, don't know about Jeff.  :-/ And as far a "witnesses", we all know fishermen are liers.
Click to expand...

I'm a kid compare to Jeff. :


----------



## Guest

> There are prehistoric fish on the Econ, just ask Jeff and Tom C. they are witnesses.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buck,
> 
> I think you got it a little confused.  Tom C is prehistoric, don't know about Jeff.  :-/ And as far a "witnesses", we all know fishermen are liers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a kid compare to Jeff. :
Click to expand...

Is this the fish???

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16785254/?GT1=8921

I've seen Tom's cooler


----------



## buck

Tom, I think they are a little older than that on the Econ.


----------



## buck

Ooops, I meant, Ron. I think my mind is prehistoric this am.


----------



## Guest

> Tom, I think they are a little older than that on the Econ.


Are we still refering to Tom? ;D ;D



> Ooops, I meant, Ron. I think my mind is prehistoric this am.


Don't worry.  Nothing a good day of fishing won't fix.


----------



## Guest

I'm in for it, what time are u guys going to meet there on Feb. 10th? Is it located in lake harvey? Before lake mullet Park? Are u guys going to drop at the public boat ramp? Let me know


Thanks


----------



## buck

I'm in. I think the key is to drive up river as far as you can, and then let the current take you back down. Dont have to fight the trolling motor or anchor.


----------



## just_bill

> Yeah, they even have a website. I'm in if not working.


what is the website address?? Need directions from map quest. Thanks


----------



## Tom_C

> Yeah, they even have a website. I'm in if not working.
> 
> 
> 
> what is the website address??  Need directions from map quest. Thanks
Click to expand...


http://www.jollygatorfishcamp.com/


----------



## tom_in_orl

This is the website of the restaurant. The public boat ramp is right out front. You can't miss it.

http://www.jollygatorfishcamp.com/directions.php


----------



## just_bill

Thanks for the directions.  Hope to be there.  Bill


----------



## tojo

im gettin pumped about this trip..it looks like Im in. Frog legs are definitely on the menu for me.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

wish i could be there....i have never fished for specs and dont have any real light tackle. maybe another time!


----------



## Tom_C

> wish i could be there....i have never fished for specs and dont have any real light tackle.  maybe another time!


Come on out, its a great way to get to know each other.


----------



## tojo

So, how bout some details on the econ...

Does it get real skinny? Pole or paddle needed? How far in will ya'll be if I miss you at the ramp???


----------



## orlgheenoer

Take your push pole and leave it at home

The Econ isnt usally skinny but there are lots of submerged logs in it.

Very twisty and turny Lots of fun [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tojo

> Take your push pole and leave it at home


English please ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Tom_C

GPS #  Ramp 28' 42' 52.52  81' 01 42.41   Econ 28' 42' 13.33    81' 01' 42.41


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Come on out, its a great way to get to know each other.








[/quote]


i will definately try to make it out there. the wife says okay so, we will try to be there.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am coming with the family. Anyone else bringing kids?


----------



## tojo

Tom,

My wife and kids are comin. Im not planning on getting any real fishin done. I just want to see the area and eat some frog legs


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

i would bring my seven year old daughter IF we go. i would have to follow someone as i have never even been to this area. what time is the engagement?


----------



## FleaBiscuit

Sweet! Just talked to the boss about coming out, and she's game.... 


SO..... if we're not able to bring a boat, sicne mine still has a big hole in it  what would be the best time to show up via 4-wheel-land-boat, and where? i'm guessing you don't need a boat to get tothe restaurant? What time would be good to show up since we aren't going to be going out and fishing i'm guessing?


----------



## tojo

> what time is the engagement?


Did we go formal??? OK, I'll have the frog legs AND grey pupon ;D ;D ;D

I think chow time was gonna be noon at the Gator.


----------



## phishphood

> I'll have the frog legs AND grey pupon


Anything less would be uncivilized.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Ha, hA HA! very funny. laughing my ass off! actually your right, anything less would be uncivilized! i can see we have a couple of class clowns! maybe i should take the class out of there, i meant clowns. atleast idont put make up on! lmao!


----------



## phishphood

I'll trade some funny for a bit of fish mojo. 07's kicking my butt so far. Looking forward to getting out on the river. Glad there is a resteurant.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

i have been tearing them up on the flats. i need a fishing buddy. i cant seem to get anyone to go, i must be a real pain in the tushy ;D atleast my wife and kid will go once in a while.


----------



## Guest

Does anyone have a open seat for me? Because my gheenoe is still in the shop, it's been 3 weeks! Let me know.

Lilb4red,

I can show u where the redfish in southern mosquito lagoon, if u want to hook up, let me know.


----------



## FleaBiscuit

[quote author=FleaBiscuit]SO..... if we're not able to bring a boat, sicne mine still has a big hole in it  what would be the best time to show up via 4-wheel-land-boat, and where? i'm guessing you don't need a boat to get tothe restaurant? What time would be good to show up since we aren't going to be going out and fishing i'm guessing?[/quote]


----------



## tom_in_orl

Why not get your boat and a loaner motor from the shop? Tell them you want to demo a new motor ;D


----------



## Guest

> ... Anyone else bringing kids?


My kids won't fish with me.  Does Tanner count? ;D


----------



## Guest

I reread the thread and got the lunch part figured out.   Are most going early to fish, eat lunch and back out to fish or meet for lunch then fish?  I'm splitting my day between fresh / salt and lunch of course.


----------



## Guest

> Why not get your boat and a loaner motor from the shop? Tell them you want to demo a new motor ;D


Lmao....ya'all think the shop can do that? Which shop?

I'm trying to get a 25hp yamaha 2-stroke on my gheenoe before econ but don't wanna spend $2500.00 lol


----------



## tom_in_orl

Someone has to have a loaner motor for you. You only need 10 or 15 hp.

I am planning on arriving at 9 AM. I know this is a little late for the fisherman but I am bringing the family. I am trying to limit the time on the water to 3 or 4 hours and then go to the restaurant for lunch. Anyone else want to go out around 9?


----------



## phishphood

Me and my wife are shooting for around 8 to meet up with tojo and his crew, but around my house, we can
have 30 minutes to 3 days to get ready to go somewhere and still be late. I don't know the area at all, so we won't be too far from the ramp. Anybody got fresh fishing reports for the area?


----------



## Guest

Do u know where or anyone can loan me a 10 to 25hp tiller motor for my gheenoe classic while my motor is in the shop waiting for part. I cannot pass the econ river on saturday. I have to go this saturday, does anyone have a motor I can borrow or a open seat for me?

I don't have time go to miami to get a motor from a friend, so it's too far.


Thanks,


----------



## Guest

Never mind, I just bought a brand new yamahe 25hp 2-stroke today so I'm not gotta wait around for 9.9 4-stroke. So I'm ready for econ river on saturday! Can't wait!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Lilb4red,

I can show u where the redfish in southern mosquito lagoon, if u want to hook up, let me know.[/quote]

I know where they are most of the time but if you would like to hook up sometime let me know. i am going to try and go on Friday. pm me if you are interested in going.


----------



## tojo

> Never mind, I just bought a brand new yamahe 25hp 2-stroke today so I'm not gotta wait around for 9.9 4-stroke. So I'm ready for econ river on saturday! Can't wait!


Yea! Thats what im talkin bout. We will all be watching you to ensure you dont exceed the break in recommendations 

Congrats!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Congrats. Now bolt it on!


----------



## Guest

Thanks!

Bolt it on? On my transom? Why?

I'm waiting for tom's c electric jackplate to put on next month but I don't wanna put more holes on it......lol


----------



## orlgheenoer

Youll be fine when your breaking it in but dont run her WOT before bolting here down.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Thanks!
> 
> Bolt it on? On my transom? Why?
> 
> I'm waiting for tom's c electric jackplate to put on next month but I don't wanna put more holes on it......lol


Bolt it on right away! I made the mistake you are about to make. My motor went for a swim. When you have Tom_C install your jack plate he will fill the holes with wooden dowels and 5200.


----------



## Guest

> Thanks!
> 
> Bolt it on? On my transom? Why?
> 
> I'm waiting for tom's c electric jackplate to put on next month but I don't wanna put more holes on it......lol
> 
> 
> 
> Bolt it on right away! I made the mistake you are about to make. My motor went for a swim. When you have Tom_C install your jack plate he will fill the holes with wooden dowels and 5200.
Click to expand...

Boy would it be nice to have all the old threads from the Gheenoe forum about motors that were not bolted down   Whitesnooky would have some read'n material.


----------



## Guest

Haha....sorry I couldnt help it and also I'm from overseas, this auf weich danker fonie kinmer! Lol u guys are americans! Lol


----------



## Guest

> Haha....sorry I couldnt help it and also I'm from overseas, this auf weich danker fonie kinmer! Lol u guys are americans! Lol


That's OK.  While you were out bolting down your motor, we voted and decided we would all follow YOU on the river.   Be sure to point to the logs as we proceed and if you motor jumps suddenly , we'll be right there with ya.


----------



## phishphood

I'd fight a gator for a new 25 two-stroke. OK, he'd have to be a little guy, but I'd give him a go.


----------



## Tom_C

> Thanks!
> 
> Bolt it on? On my transom? Why?
> 
> I'm waiting for tom's c electric jackplate to put on next month but I don't wanna put more holes on it......lol
> 
> 
> 
> Bolt it on right away! I made the mistake you are about to make. My motor went for a swim. When you have Tom_C install your jack plate he will fill the holes with wooden dowels and 5200.
Click to expand...



Bolt it down!!!


----------



## Guest

> Haha....sorry I couldnt help it and also I'm from overseas, this auf weich danker fonie kinmer! Lol u guys are americans! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's OK. While you were out bolting down your motor, we voted and decided we would all follow YOU on the river.  Be sure to point to the logs as we proceed and if you motor jumps suddenly , we'll be right there with ya.
Click to expand...

I perfer follow BIGFISH so I can see his outboard motor jumps off the logs so I can be aware behind him.....he is a log hugger!....lol like a brazille method!


----------



## Guest

> Haha....sorry I couldnt help it and also I'm from overseas, this auf weich danker fonie kinmer! Lol u guys are americans! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's OK.  While you were out bolting down your motor, we voted and decided we would all follow YOU on the river.   Be sure to point to the logs as we proceed and if you motor jumps suddenly , we'll be right there with ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I perfer follow BIGFISH so I can see his outboard motor jumps off the logs so I can be aware behind him.....he is a log hugger!....lol like a brazille method!
Click to expand...

Nope!  Man with the new motor LEADS.  That's just the way it is.  Yamaha won't tell you, but it's part of the break in procedure.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> Never mind, I just bought a brand new yamahe 25hp 2-stroke today so I'm not gotta wait around for 9.9 4-stroke. So I'm ready for econ river on saturday! Can't wait!



almost had a fishing buddy. oh well. have fun white snook glad to hear you are back up and running.


----------



## Guest

Lil4red,

I gotta work friday but we can hook up another time at mosquito lagoon after my motor breakin in....are u going to econ river on saturday?

Capt N,

Y'all can follow me in the river and I will go slow in idle speed........lol


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

no i dont think i wil be making it there. i have to meet a client in the morning. i have to quote a job for someone. i hope everyone has fun at the econ river, i will save the directions and venture up there and check it out for future events or for family fun time. your german eh? i have a friend from lithuania. look forward to hooking up and doing some fishing. i cant wait to get out there. Anyone been out past couple days, hows the bite? barometer is still in the green they must be biting somewhere. 

FISH ON!


----------



## Guest

> Lil4red,
> Capt N,
> 
> ....I will go slow in idle speed........lol


How would we know, it's a yami!  ;D ;D

Sorry, I just couldn't let it slide. :-[  I tried all afternoon and just couldn't let it go. :-[ I'm week. ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

funny boy eh? what are you runnin capn? im runnin a 15 4 stroke im picking her up tomorrow from being serviced. i would follow you capn. id have to id probably get lost. i would go tomorrow, last minute client wanted to change her appointment, tried to get it for monday but, saturday was only day she could do it and i cant turn down money. i hope yall have another rally soon. or somebody go fishing with me!! later folks, its dinner time! 


fish on!!


----------



## Guest

> funny boy eh?  what are you runnin capn?  im runnin a 15 4 stroke im picking her up tomorrow from being serviced.  i would follow you capn.  id have to id probably get lost.  i would go tomorrow, last minute client wanted to change her appointment, tried to get it for monday but, saturday was only day she could do it and i cant turn down money.  i hope yall have another rally soon.  or somebody go fishing with me!!  later folks, its dinner time!
> 
> 
> fish on!!


One word: Bummer  

Running Mercs now.  I like Yami 2 strokes. Just bust'n chops.
I should be working, but really need to pole, I mean fish


----------



## Guest

Capt N,

Since u were running with mercs, u said u like yami 2-stroke. I can feel My yami 25hp 2-stroke can smoke 25hp merc 2-stroke......lol (JK) this yami 25hp 2-stroke is soooo unbelieveable performace but I haven't run wide open yet. After I put electric jackplate and some day powertek 3 blades stainless steel prop 13 to 14 inch pitch. Now I have been breaking 3 hours so far and will have another 3 to 4 hours tomorrow to try finish it up.

Are u running your mercury on your gheenoe at econ river saturday? This is gotta be a blast!!!!


----------



## Big_Fish

> Never mind, I just bought a brand new yamahe 25hp 2-stroke today so I'm not gotta wait around for 9.9 4-stroke. So I'm ready for econ river on saturday! Can't wait!


Uh Oh!!! that is all! lol!


----------



## tojo

Whitesnook,

Keep me posted on your prop decisions and performance.

By the way, I like my Yammy just fine, but my Merc started on the first pull every time! 

I have come to believe that Yammys are like________. They dont want to act right with out choking them first.

Ya'll can fill in the blank with whatever appies to you ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

> Never mind, I just bought a brand new yamahe 25hp 2-stroke today so I'm not gotta wait around for 9.9 4-stroke. So I'm ready for econ river on saturday! Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Oh!!! that is all! lol!
Click to expand...

I know what u mean.......lol

I have to be very extra careful with 25hp yammie around the logs. 

Tojo,

I have a few questions for you,

1. What kind of prop and pitch are u currently running?

2. How fast u were going?

3. How reliable is the yami 25hp 2stk?

I know what u mean by pull start because the neutral won't let me to give more gas to start and there is NO FUEL PRIMER on the motor! Totally different compared to mercury's. Mercury tiller have a better functions on the motor to start with.


----------



## tojo

The motor has run great. I get 31-32 by myself. 26-27 with two people. I was 30-31 with the CMC mounted as directed. I picked up the extra speed raising the engine an inch and a half with a wood block. My prop is a stock aluminum prop. That is why I am interested in your performance numbers. Tom mentioned that there might be a tiny tach around this weekend. I'd like to see what I am doing in that area.

I will get a Powertech eventually. Things just keep popping up.


----------



## Guest

I will keep you posed for performance and prop, remember my boat is pretty much bone stock with few things on the boat like trolling motor mount, fish/depth finder,trolling motor, and battery. Tom's C electric jackplate will be install next month whenever it's ready and also powertek stainless steel prop will install someday. Poling platform will still be hold for later on. My motor still break in period but after 3 hours of idling and give a more power. I had a gps on half throttle running 24.5 mph in bit more than half throttle. I'm very confident that my boat will be hit around 32 to 33 mph with stock prop and no jackplate in full throttle.


----------



## Guest

> Capt N,
> 
> ..
> Are u running your mercury on your gheenoe at econ river saturday? This is gotta be a blast!!!!


What's a Gheenoe? ;D 

No, the noe is For Sale.  I'm bringing another microskiff.  Headed to the goon after lunch.  Can't pole in a river. :-?

FYI, I don't need to go over 30 to knock the lower off.  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

> Mercury tiller have a better functions on the motor to start with.


Yep


----------



## Tom_C

> I am planning on arriving at 9 AM. I know this is a little late for the fisherman but I am bringing the family. I am trying to limit the time on the water to 3 or 4 hours and then go to the restaurant for lunch. Anyone else want to go out around 9?


Lorrie says she getting up at 6 so we can leave at 6:30. Ok lets see it takes about 20 min to get there so we should be there around 9.  Well see you at the ramp.


----------



## Garry

I'll be there probably about 7ish/7:30. Sophie won't be able to make it though... :-/


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Lorrie says she getting up at 6 so we can leave at 6:30. Ok lets see it takes about 20 min to get there so we should be there around 9.  Well see you at the ramp.


LMAO!

I am going to go by Gander Mountain and pick up some shiners before I head over there. See ya around 9 AM.


----------



## Guest

> I am planning on arriving at 9 AM. I know this is a little late for the fisherman but I am bringing the family. I am trying to limit the time on the water to 3 or 4 hours and then go to the restaurant for lunch. Anyone else want to go out around 9?
> 
> 
> 
> Lorrie says she getting up at 6 so we can leave at 6:30. Ok lets see it takes about 20 min to get there so we should be there around 9.   Well see you at the ramp.
Click to expand...

lmao  ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

What time are we eating lunch?  People are arriving at different times to head out and land lubbers arriving in "land yachts".  Hell, I have to get up before 4 so I'll be hungry by 9  ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

I plan on trying to be at the restaurant between 12 - 1. That is about as accurate as I can get. It is all based upon how far down the river I get, if I am catching fish, and if my kids are still being good.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Forget what Garry said... I'll be there!


----------



## orlgheenoer

see you there sophie.

and i think me and the Captain will be eating lunch at 11:30-12ish.


----------



## Guest

See u all at the econ river! I won't lead anybody because I have no experence in the econ river and prevent bumping logs from my brand new 25hp yami.

What time ya'all go at the public boat ramp? So I can follow somebody...lol


----------



## orlgheenoer

8am


----------



## Guest

See ya there


----------



## Garry

Sophie and I will be there between 7:30 and 8. Might try the east side of the river before heading to the Econ, I know of some deep holes fish might be holding in on (hopefully).


----------



## LoneRanger

feel sorry for me, I have to work.  :


----------



## tom_in_orl

Just had to add one more post. That makes 100 in this thread. Anyway I am plugging in the gps coordinates now. I will leave the house around 7:45 and probably launch around 9 AM.


----------



## FleaBiscuit

I'll be there 'round noon-thirty or so with my GF... 

See y'all there!


----------



## buck

I'm having TM problems, dont know if I will be there. Have fun.


----------



## Big_Fish

you missed out


----------



## buck

Rub it in.


----------



## tojo

Tanner,

You started the Econ thread. You did a good job. Thanks!!


----------



## orlgheenoer

> Tanner,
> 
> You started the Econ thread.  You did a good job.  Thanks!!


Thank you sir 


thanks for coming.


----------



## FleaBiscuit

I had fun at the rally  Maybe next time i'll actually have something that floats and stuff... hahaha! 

Thanks for the warm welcome when me and my GF got there


----------



## Shadow

It looked like you guys were having a good time. Who was the guy and girl in the camo Gheenoe that couldn't find the Econ River?


----------



## tojo

> It looked like you guys were having a good time.  Who was the guy and girl in the camo Gheenoe that couldn't find the Econ River?


That would be Garry and Sophie. LMAO!


----------



## tom_in_orl

> It looked like you guys were having a good time. Who was the guy and girl in the camo Gheenoe that couldn't find the Econ River?


Welcome to the forum. [smiley=beer.gif] Which boat were you in? How did you guys do fishing?


----------



## Shadow

LOL! They spent alot of time heading towards Puzzle before they realized something didn't look right. 

I was in the Shadow grass boat.


----------



## tom_in_orl

This one?


----------



## tojo

Tom, how'd you get that pic? I saw the boat as we went in. Pretty cool.


----------



## Garry

Yeah we were pretty lost.... guess we should have waited for everyone to get there.

Shadow,
Thanks for the directions....lmao.


----------



## Guest

I saw that shadow gladesman with toyota S.U.V on 408 last week. Who owns this boat? This is really sweet boat!


----------



## Shadow

Yep, that's her. Neat little boat and perfect for Blast 'n Cast trips and backwater recon trips. 

Say hello next time you see me and take a closer look.


----------



## Shadow

At the boat.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Tom, how'd you get that pic? I saw the boat as we went in. Pretty cool.


Its a photo from the ECC site. I just linked it. I had seen the photo before this weekend and thought it was the same boat when we passed him on the St. Johns. BTW, what was the other boat that was with you?

I have actually told the story of us going down the Econ to almost everyone I have met this week. It was too cool to see all of the fly fisherman on the banks with their high dollar equipment wondering what the heck was going on. I had never even heard of American Shad until a week or two before when I talked to BooDreaux. I ended up breaking out my $15 ultralight spinning rod & reel. I rigging it with a Beetle Spin and a black bodied grub. My first cast was a big Crappie. I only had about 45 minutes to fish since I was hanging with the wife and kids. I caught two more Crappie and an American Shad that was about 2 1/2 lbs. I wish that I had more time to fish. I will definitely be back. ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Sounds and looks like i missed a good time. i really wish i could have been there. i hope to be at the next get together to meet some of you. still looking for a fishing buddy. my little brother may be coming down to start a new life in Orlando. Im sure he would go with me.


----------



## Guest

I will go back to econ river next time, if anybody wants to go to the econ. pls let me know!


----------



## tojo

I gotta get some serious saltwater time in. I am joensin, but I do want to get back over there and push a little deeper in to see what it tis like


----------



## Guest

Me too, when my elec. jackplate is ready then it's serious saltwater fishing for me. In the early spring thru the fall, I'm running saltwater fishing all over in florida all the time. sometimes, I do like to go out  freshwater fishing for bass, so I can steal BIGFISH's BASS ;D.


----------



## Big_Fish

All you stole was my extra bait! 
I only catch big fish hence the name!


----------

